# هل ieee هو نفسه الميكاترونكس؟



## عاشقة الثقافة (7 أبريل 2011)

قرأت أن ال IEEE اختصار ل 
The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers

فهل هي نفسها الميكاترونكس ؟
أم انها منظمة والميكاترونكس أحد فروعها ؟
وهل الميكاترونكس هو نفسه ال(إلكتروميكانيك) ؟

وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (23 أبريل 2011)

مـا من أحد لديه إجابة على السؤال ؟


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (23 أبريل 2011)

انا راح اجاوبك 
انا عضو في ieee 
ieee تختص في مجال الاتصالات والكهرباء اكتر من الميكانيك والدي لها علاقة بالميكانيك هو قسم الربوت في المنظمة 
من اهم اختراعاتها هو الانترنت 
اما بالنسبة للميكاترونكس فحسب ماطلعت في مجلات المنظمة الي بتوزعها على الاعضاء فحسب قرائتي بعتقد انه المنظمة بدات تتجه الي نظام الروبوت اكتر من الاقسام الاخرى 
الميكاترونكس ليست الكتروميكانيكس


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أبريل 2011)

أختي
ieee هي منظمة، بينما الميكاترونكس هي فرع هندسي، فكيف يمكن مقارنة الطماطم بالسيارة؟؟؟؟ لا يوجد وجه شبه لنقارن بينهما أساسا!!
هذا يذكرني بدعابة تقول هل القطار أسرع أم الزرافة أطول؟؟

أما بالنسبة للإلكتروميكانيك، فهو مصطلح أم مجال هندسي ربما يختلف معناه من مكان لآخر، ولكنه في بلدي مصر يعني غالبا الأعمال الكهروميكانيكية في المشاريع الإنشائية، وهي أعمال تكييف الهواء ومكافحة الحريق وكهرباء المبنى والتوصيلات الصحية (ربما أكون مخطئا في التفاصيل، فأنا لا أذكر جيدا)
الخلاصة في بلدي مصر، مصطلح إلكتروميكانيك يختلف تماما عن الميكاترونكس


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (18 يونيو 2011)

هلا عاشقة
هم مش نفس بعض زي ما حكى أخونا اللي قبلي
طبعا انا معلومات لسا على قدي
ومنيح انك بتسألي مشان تعرفي اكثر عن طموحك


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (23 يونيو 2011)

شكـرا أخ كارم 
شكرا أخ زملكاوي على الإجابة ،، أنت أبدو غبية للحظات أفضل من ابقى غبية فترة طويلة ،، لم أكن أعلم الفرق الشاسع وها قد علمته 

شكرا يا طفلة الميكاترونكس ^^ بالضبط هذا ما أفعله )


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

فرعت منها الميكا ترونكس


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
لا علاقة بين الieee و الميكاتونيكس
لان الميكاترونيكس هو اختصاص واسع يشمل الدمج بين الميكانيك والكهرباء فينتج من هذا الدمج اختصاص الميكاترونيكس الذي يشمل بصورة رئيسية الروبوتات و مكائن ال cnc و الplc و السيطرة على النظم والماطورات والمحركات بواسطة الكومبيوتر و المايكروكونتوللر 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتي قد تم الاستفادة منها ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## mustafa' (4 أغسطس 2011)

ieee اختصار للجملة : *Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers* ، أي جمعية مهندسي الكهرباء و الإلكترونيات وتعرف عادة بـ منظمة IEEE وهذا عنوانها على الانترنت : www.ieee.org ، وهي بكل اختصار منظمة خاصة غير حكومة وغير ربحية أيضا أي ليست شركة تجارية ، هي تعتبر أكبر منظمة في العالم لتطوير وابتكار أحدث التقنيات في عالم الكهرباء والإلكترونيات تم أنشاؤها عام 1963 و مقرها نيويورك.
ان من بعض اختراعات هذه المنظمة هي : البلوتوث Bluetooth و الشبكات WAN/LAN و الشبكات اللاسلكية Wireless و الـ WiFi والـ WiMAX
ان الإ شتراك بهذه المنظمة يتم برسم اشتراك مةضح هنا http://www.ieee.org/web/membership/Cost/dues.html و يستطيع المشترك الدخول الى الكثيو من المراجع المهمة و النادرة بالإيضافة الى مجلتها الخاصة بالأعضاء بالإياضافة الى الدورات التي تقيمها ........


----------

